# Discus Blackwater Biotope/Riparium



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice tank and hardscape, pretty start to an Amano style, any idea on plants? Should just go green and epiphytes/moss on wood with that scape, reminds me of:


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Latest FTS, just waiting to find some discus and my riparium supply order to come in. Anyone know if they're still in business? Haven't got a confirmation email or anything and it's been a week since I've ordered.

Ugly camera phone picture.. but I used photoshop to get the color of the water to how it looks in person. Probably need to start blocking the light fixtures if I want decent pictures.












xenxes said:


> Very nice tank and hardscape, pretty start to an Amano style, any idea on plants? Should just go green and epiphytes/moss on wood with that scape, reminds me of:



I'd love to go high tech planted, since I have all the equipment already, but I want to keep it fairly low maintenance.. especially since I'll be throwing in discus.. with the constant water changes, I don't really want to add to the payload.. I did plan to have more plants, but decided not to..

I have a bag of Amazonia just sitting in the garage.. might pick up a 45P or something and do a small planted shrimp tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good for a potential discus tank.
We'll be interested in following your progress with it.
Are you maintaining the tannin coloration for the blackwater biotope look ?


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Looking good for a potential discus tank.
> We'll be interested in following your progress with it.
> Are you maintaining the tannin coloration for the blackwater biotope look ?


Thanks. I think I'll maintain the tannin look, but I'll decide that after I get a kessil.. But I think the tannins will stay either way, I'm using catappa leaves in the tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

ayobreezie said:


> Thanks. I think I'll maintain the tannin look, but I'll decide that after I get a kessil.. But I think the tannins will stay either way, I'm using catappa leaves in the tank.


 I only asked this as I have a feeling the relative dark environment created by the tannins will not likely show any discus' colorations & patterning to best advantage - although the discus will have no problem with it, and may even like it.
:icon_smil


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

A few new pictures..



























And the discus.. Day 2 in the tank.. still a bit skittish, but starting to come out more.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Was going to ask how you got the color so dark but you already answered it for me.
I have a 10g x 2 actually but in one I crushed up two IAL and added some Tetra Blackwater Extract(at the recommended 5ml per 10g) and it barely turned a slight bit of yellow. Reluctant to go/w Tetra BWE for the long run as I try to keep down on on-going type aquarium expenses. Peat granules are expensive...so...?


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not as dark as the pictures but not far from it. You can see light hit the edges just a little and the center is maybe 5% brighter. My camera just captured it darker.

But I have about 10 - 15 catappa leaves (IAL) in there and I believe the driftwood is still leaching tannins, as well. I think the black background is helping make it darker as well.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

So OK between the drift wood and the black background that likely is why.
Especially if it's Malaysian DW.
I used to live in the deep south, now in Arkansaw but back there they have dirt that is beyond black and around water arias it is mostly decayed plant matter. It is lovingly called "coffee grounds" dirt by local people and any water that goes through that type of ground takes on that color. The water will have a brownish tint to it that is very dark.
Never got an urge to test it while I was down there. Perhaps I should have.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Raymond S. said:


> Was going to ask how you got the color so dark but you already answered it for me.
> I have a 10g x 2 actually but in one I crushed up two IAL and added some Tetra Blackwater Extract(at the recommended 5ml per 10g) and it barely turned a slight bit of yellow. Reluctant to go/w Tetra BWE for the long run as I try to keep down on on-going type aquarium expenses. Peat granules are expensive...so...?


 
Malyasian driftwood.
Sinks faster than Mopani, and twice the tannins released over time.
A couple fist sized pieces in 10 gal with Anubia 's attached maybe, would be plenty .
I have used both woods extensively, and even after soaking if one is so inclined,,the tannin's produced by the Malaysian wood far exceed the tannin's released by the Mopani wood.
Did I mention it also sink's faster?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Thought it might. Now to look around as I gave away most of it as unsuitable for
various reasons. Thanks Road.

Those Discus really look nice in there. My lease limits me to 10g or less and I did the P & M thing about it for the first couple of years I had these two tanks.
I now believe it was "As luck would have it" that this is actually somewhere, if you stretch your imagination, in the vicinity of my budget.
So no Discus for me.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Raymond S. said:


> Thought it might. Now to look around as I gave away most of it as unsuitable for
> various reasons. Thanks Road.


 
Can also boil some peat ,and then use the renderings after straining it.
This has much more immediate/dramatic effect.
Mix a little at a time into the tank at water changes until you see the desired amount.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm using manzanita.. So it'll probably stop leaching sooner than later, but the main display has a big base. Likely coming from that.


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tank looks very nice! I'm normally not a fan of darkwater tanks, but this one looks very natural and well setup. Good looking discus you have also. Looking forward to seeing more pics of this tank as it matures.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Cant wait to see how the discus look colored up!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Ayobreezie:
I fully understand your rationale for wanting to do a black-water biotope environment to house your discus, which in fact most closely resembles the natural conditions under which wild discus habituate in many of the Amazon tributaries.

However, just a thought for you to consider, with no criticism whatsoever intended:
your wilds are obviously beautiful fish - I've seen many wilds like yours- and in my view their natural coloration would be shown to much better, and more striking, advantage under crisp clean, clear water conditions than under the strongly brown tinted tannin atmosphere. 

Just food for thought. You'd be amazed at the difference.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Ayobreezie:
> I fully understand your rationale for wanting to do a black-water biotope environment to house your discus, which in fact most closely resembles the natural conditions under which wild discus habituate in many of the Amazon tributaries.
> 
> However, just a thought for you to consider, with no criticism whatsoever intended:
> ...


Thanks. No harm, I like getting critiqued. Any advice to improve on the display is welcome. I will try to clear up the tannins and play around with the XR15 to see if I can brighten up the discus.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Did a water change earlier today. They're slowly coming out more and more.. starting to show some color.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

*03.15.2015 FTS*









The Brazilian Pennywort isn't doing too well.. may just replace it with Bacopa Monneiri, which is doing really well and seems to be a lot more hardy as a riparium plant. 

Don't think the light is penetrating enough for the Amazon swords either, but they seem to be doing okay after using root tabs.

Rest of the plants all seem to be adjusting well, all sprouting new leaves. 

Discus seem happy.. their eating from my hand already.. Just hope they establish their pecking order soon. 2 of them seem to be most dominant and 3 seem to always get picked on by them.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

*Video 03.17.2015*
https://youtu.be/jlA95s0CI_E


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Updated video + new song. The first one didn't flow as well as I hoped.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5Dich0LWew


----------



## jay973 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stunning tank I'm definitely a fan of your presentation. :hihi:


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Jay. It was all inspired by the many great tanks I've seen throughout the years.


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

any updates? love your tank


----------



## p2002 (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful! What kind of sand did you use and were you worried the sand might raise your ph?


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry guys, this has been shut down a long time ago. Father had cancer in the middle of this tank so had to shut it down and go to Oregon and take care of him until he passed. Will post a new journal whenever I decide to setup the tank again. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

